# Stay out of the water...



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

My buddy told me today that he had some friends striper fishing at the BB and they hooked up. When they got the thing near the surface, a large disturbance began trashing behind the stiper. It was attempting to consume the frightened striper. They said it looked like a large bull shark nearly as long as the beam of the 35 foot boat, 10 feet or so.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yikes.......*

That would definitely give ya a negative attitude.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

doesnt surprise me..........a couple years ago we were 9 miles up the Neuse River in NC fishing for drum and next thing we know.......we had fought an 8-9' bull shark for over two hours and chased it more than 5 miles in the boat ....we got him up twice and then he finally broke off...got the whole thing on tape........talk about scary!


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Bull Sharks at BB???*

That doesn't sound right to me. We don't even have much dogfish up that far. I guess it's always possible if they're following their prey, but I've never heard of that before.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Way to scare the chit out of a guy before he goes on his maiden voyage on his yak into the salty blue.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Porpoise maybe? That does sound like a long way up for a shark. Not saying it wasn't just sounds uncommon.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have personally seen a big shark (~7-9 feet long) hanging at a dock near Cockolds creek off the PAX river in the late 70's. I have seen and read the story of the bull shark caught off Deal Island in the Tangier Sound.

Bull's can take fresh water better than any other shark. It has been a dry spring/summer and I know the salinity is pretty high about now so it would not surprise me.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

I've heard of a large bull shark killing a kid swimming in a creek that was 15 feet across and no more than 3 feet deep. They thrive in salt and fresh water, even unusually salty water.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*the matawan maneater*

maybe some of you remember hearing this story 


http://www.njhm.com/matawanmaneater.htm


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Its not uncommon. They always visit in the dogdays of summer and are seen near the piers and some bridges. i have never heard of one caught in that area but they do come to visit.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

you know - if you see one of those cow nose rays just right in the water - with only one tip of their wings up (so to speak) they can look like a shark swimming around - and - if there are several of them schooling and playing with each other - they can scare the piss out of you if you arent prepared for them


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

bwoodhouse said:


> you know - if you see one of those cow nose rays just right in the water - with only one tip of their wings up (so to speak) they can look like a shark swimming around - and - if there are several of them schooling and playing with each other - they can scare the piss out of you if you arent prepared for them


Never seen ray eat a live striper. They said they saw the full length of the shark, nearly as long as the beam of their boat - maybe 10 foot. It is my understanding that bull shark can tolerate fresher water.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*I'm with BWood*

My guess, that was a big ray or many big rays. Bull Shark likes to announce his presence with authority from what I understand. Lots of critters in the Bay, so ya never know, but this one seems to be a bit of a stretch


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

lipyanker said:


> maybe some of you remember hearing this story
> 
> 
> http://www.njhm.com/matawanmaneater.htm


Cool Story.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Porpoise maybe? That does sound like a long way up for a shark. Not saying it wasn't just sounds uncommon.


Welcome to the gulf coast. We have a lot of bull sharks and they will occasionally travel very far up freshwater rivers. A few years ago there were several large bull sharks spotted in Lake Talquin. (NE of Panama City) It was in all the papers around here. You can probably find something about it archived in the Panama City paper.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

PJDSR said:


> My guess, that was a big ray or many big rays. Bull Shark likes to announce his presence with authority from what I understand. Lots of critters in the Bay, so ya never know, but this one seems to be a bit of a stretch


I’ve been fishing the area between PLO and the BB for over 30 years now. Ask anybody who’s fished the area any length of time and they’ll all tell you the same, sharks do show up in that area from time to time. Especially when the salinity get as high as it is.

Years past it wasn’t all that uncommon to have a large bluefish cut in half on the way to the boat. It’s not as common nowadays but there are still enough reports from creditable individuals not to believe they are not still out there.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

10' is type LARGE for a bull if Im not mistaken


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The largest bull shark ever reported was 23' in Brevard FL. I was yakking in the hook last year at the point, and there was a report of a 13' bull swimming around.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> The largest bull shark ever reported was 23' in Brevard FL. I was yakking in the hook last year at the point, and there was a report of a 13' bull swimming around.


According to most websites they get up to 11.5'. Did see wiki had th 23' which would be bigger than most GW's.

AS far as Bulls in the Bay that is a fact. All the way up to the BB wouldn't surprise me at all. As a matter of fact I have heard of people targeting em there in the summer, and you add a dry summer and I dont doubt it at all. Heard from a friend of a small one (120#) caught in the middle bay couple of weeks ago.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I'll pass out if I ever see a 23' shark and I'm in the water, boat or not. Read a story awhile back about some fishermen having their boat attacked by bull sharks that eventually sank the boat!  

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/143184/sharks_sink_boat.html

It's rare, but man would that be scary.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

The IGFA shows the largest bull shark caught on rod and reel was 697lbs, 12oz. They never list the length but I'm guessing it was big.


----------



## crabbyg (Feb 25, 2007)

just read the link on the bull sharks attacking the shrimp boat: so here comes the dumb question--- shrimp boats are generally pretty good sized boats right? How would a bull shark (or sharks) actually cause enough damage to sink one of those babies? let er' rip!


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

What do Bull Sharks taste like and how do you prepare them? Lots of Old Bay?


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Bulls are common in fresh water. They are the only shark that can survive in fresh water for any amount of time.
They have been found as far up the Mississippi as Illinois.

In 97 or 98 I was leaving Capt. Billys/ Robinsons on the Potomac and heading back to Fairview Beach when my girlfriend jabbed me with a finger and pointed out two fins on the surface about 75 feet away.They were about 3 to 4 feet apart and at least 8"to 10" out of the water(that would make it 6' to 8' long).I dont know for sure if it was a Bull, but it was a shark, and it was NORTH of the 301 Bridge.


hooper


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

happens here a few times each year, guys catfishing in the brackish creekwater pulling in bull pups, and getting spooled occasionally. cool creatures, i wanna get one of them bastiges from the surf...



Jesse


----------

